# Goat has a swollen leg



## MissMell (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey so im very new to this site and ive found similar issues to myn but I thought id write a post as I need some help. Im new to goat owning and yesterday I found my goats leg is swollen. Its just above his hoof where the joint is. It seems to slightly bother him but hes walking on it (slightly favoring it tho), hes eat drinking and being his normal self. Hes a 4 month old castrated male dairy goat. Ive read some things about asprin and wrapping the leg. Could anyone give me some advice to bring the swelling down? I think he may have twisted or sprained it. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a vet you can take him to? Banamine would be good but that is vet Rx. If you do a search on here, you can find an aspirin dose. I would also take his temp and see what it is. Probios and B Complex are great to give when goats aren't feeling well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS.
Aspirin is fine. 
You can try icing it.


----------



## MissMell (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay. Id like to avoid Banamine but ill search for an accurate dose of asprin. Ill try the ice as well. I put a warm pad on it last night but I dont think it did very much. Should I exercise him? Kind of like with the horses or cold hose it? Maybe not cold hose as its freezing outside here. Oh what about a foot soak in epsom salts? Would that help?
Thanks


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

If he is big you can give 2 adult aspirins


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Running water therapy is always really good for a sprain in my experience. If he's small enough you can bring him in a couple times a day and do it in the bathtub. Add just enough hot water to take the edge off the iciness. Make sure his leg is dry before you send him back out again.

I keep minis, so I have no idea what to do for full sized standards, but that's what I would do for my goaties.


----------



## pmartin46 (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally if it were my goat I wouldn't give aspirin without consulting with a vet first. Since today is the first day I would play the waiting game for a day or 2 to see if will resolve itself on its own.


----------



## MissMell (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for a the help everyone! I checked on his leg today and it appears to be less swollen. Ill wait till tomorrow to look into asprin if needed. Other wise I think ill have a goat in my bath tub tonight! Ill take pictures and share them on this site! Juat want to say I think I love this site. Super helpful for a new goat owner!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Aspirin is fine...for him maybe two baby or one adult...it will cut the discomfort just enough but not too much that he forgets its hurt...you want him to feel it some, so he dont re injure it. Aspirin also hels with inflammation.
I would just keep an eye on it rather than wrap it...
best wishes


----------

